# worried about Yuki's tail feathering



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

yuki's tail was very bushy and nice few months back and now it isnt. i dont know what is affecting him or is it normal. kinda confused. this didnt happen to my other golden unless she was in her "shedding" period. 

the rest of yuki's feathering is normal but lesser than what i see in golden pictures uploaded online with lots of feathering and bushy tails. 

i will post pictures of yuki tomorrow


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy has like No Feathering due to poor breeding/genetics.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes if there is matting, a dog will chew on their tail. You say it used to be bushy. Do you brush it sometimes? Just a thought. I am sure pictures will help.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> Sometimes if there is matting, a dog will chew on their tail. You say it used to be bushy. Do you brush it sometimes? Just a thought. I am sure pictures will help.


i brush yuki every morning after applying some conditioner to avoid tangles. 
yuki very rarely chews his tail probably only when it itches maybe.

he does wag his tail everywhere with no care in the world :doh: like on rough surfaces for example.

here is a recent pic of his tail:










this is what it used to look like few months back:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would suggest that a full thyroid panel be run.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuki*

Yuki

I would stop applying the conditioner-that might be bothering him.
The thyroid panel is an idea, too.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

My Jinger has some feathering and a thin tail. It's always been like that. Her and 10 mo old pup have entirely different coats. Jingers is wavy and kind of feels like hair and Riley has a courser texture to his coat. He has a very thick tail and feathers.

I would say different dogs, different coats and not be to concerned. Maybe have Yuki's thyroid checked or at least ask your vet.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i will be going to the vet soon and ask him for a thyroid check.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

How did Yuki's thyroid turn out? that would be my guess. Marty loss a LOT of hair, but not just on his tail. His rear feathering went too, but now w meds he's got plenty of hair!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

update:

ran the test twice. the results were normal. the vet said the coat problems maybe due to diet and hormonal changes he is going through.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

How old is Yuki?

Check out my recent posts about Bentley. He had the same thing happen a few months ago when he was around 19-20 months old.

He went from having a beautiful tail to having a sad little nothing of a tail.
I spoke with his breeder and she said it was completely normal for a golden at that age to complete blow out the remnants of his puppy coat. She said they can lose all their feathering and that she has seen goldens that look like labs at that stage. She said by fall his coat would be full and gorgeous again. 

Sure enough, his coat is coming back. He has some undercoat and his feathering looks good. His tail is not back to 100% but it is gradually improving and looks much better than it did 3 months ago. 

Perhaps the same thing is happening to Yuki.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> How old is Yuki?
> 
> Check out my recent posts about Bentley. He had the same thing happen a few months ago when he was around 19-20 months old.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this post. The vet hinted the same thing, hormonal changes, loads of shedding. He said Yuki will get back to normal once he has gone through his changes. Yuki is almost 2 years old  his birthday is coming up next month. Yuki's coat is gradually getting better but its not the way it used to be. Just gotta wait it out I guess.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like Yuki is right around the same age as Bentley and it also sounds like he is experiencing the same kind of shedding.

Bentley's coat is definitely coming back. His tail is coming back slower than his body, probably because the hair is so long on the tail, but it is definitely coming back. I think in a couple of months, he will have a gorgeous, full coat.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Sounds like Yuki is right around the same age as Bentley and it also sounds like he is experiencing the same kind of shedding.
> 
> Bentley's coat is definitely coming back. His tail is coming back slower than his body, probably because the hair is so long on the tail, but it is definitely coming back. I think in a couple of months, he will have a gorgeous, full coat.


thats good to hear  its the same with Yuki's tail.....the hair is so long.  lets keep our fingers crossed and wait.


----------

